# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الاثنين 17 يناير - الأخبار والأعمدة

## Ehab M. Ali

*المنتخب الوطني الاول يفوز علي نظيره التنزاني بهدفين نظيفين في لقاء تحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس في دورة حوض النيل أحرزهما قائد الفريق هيثم مصطفي ولاعب الوسط علاء الدين يوسف
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إتجاه لتأجيل جمعية الهلال العمومية القادمة والمحدد لها منتصف فبراير المقبل
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أنباء عن نية المفوضية مخاطبة مجلس الهلال لمدها بكشوفات العضوية الصادرة من مركزي الطائف والتحرير 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وما زال مسلسل (إختفاء) سادومبا متواصلا وميشو يقرر مواجهة فريق الشرقية (درجة ثانية) ووادي دجلة والاتصالات 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إهتمام واسع من الاعلام المصري بمعسكر المريخ
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ابو جريشة:
 نحن سعداء لاعلان المنتخب المصري إعادة الحارس عصام الحضري لصفوف المنتخب الجديد واستدعائه لمباراة منتخب جنوب افريقيا في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا ... وهذه الخطوة ستعطي دفعة معنوية كبيرة للحضري الذي بدا يستعيد اراضيه وستجهز الحضري لمباريات المريخ في دوري ابطال افريقيا.


*

----------


## yassirali66

* وما زال مسلسل (إختفاء) سادومبا متواصلا وميشو يقرر مواجهة فريق الشرقية (درجة ثانية) ووادي دجلة والاتصالات 
زكرني بمسلسل اوشين...


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المباريات الاعدادية للمريخ تبتدئ في ال20 من الشهر الجاري مع عدد من اندية الدرجة الاولي والممتازة بمصر
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* الوحدة السعودي يطلب رسميا ملاقاة المريخ في ختام معسكر الاعدادي .. الجدير بالذكر ان فريق الوحدة يقيم معسكره بمدينة الاسماعيلية المصرية
*

----------


## mozamel1

*مشكور يا ايهاب الله يديك الصحة والعافية 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*سعيد السعودي:
 البدري مدرب كبير وقد انسجم مع اللاعبين بسرعة وهو مدرب منضبط في التدريبات وصديق لنا خارج الملعب واستفدنا منه كثيرا رغم قصر المدة .. 



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المريخ بفتتح المرحلة الثالثة من التدريبات أمس بمرانين صباحب ومسائيوب مشاركة هنو والحضري الذين غابا عن تدريبات أمس الأول
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*سموحة .. الانتاج الحربي وبتروجيت هي الاندية المرشحة لمنازلة المريخ في مبارياته الاعدادية بالاضافة لفريق الوحدة مكة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*البدري يفتح مران اليوم المسائي للاعلام وكذلك مران الخميس
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مازدا يرفض اعادة الدوليين لفرقهم ويعود بالمنتخب اليوم للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لك شكرنا وتقديرنا الاخ الكريم ايهاب ***** منتظرين بعد الفاصل
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قالوا متألق شويه
• قالوا في تلاته مرشحين انفسهم لرئاسة الهلال 
• الارباب 
• البرير
• والكاردينال 
• اها 
• سألت شله من الاهله 
• قلت ليهم الارباب كيف ؟ 
• قالوا لي لأ 
• قلت ليهم بي طريقتكم 
• ومشيت 
• قابلت شله تانيه من الاهله
• اصلهم اليومين دي قاعدين تحت الحيط
• كيمان كيمان
• وغير سيرة الحضري ماعندهم كلام
• قلت ليهم خلي بالكم انتوا حاتدوا البرير 
• قالوا لي لأ 
• قلت ليهم حرين 
• ومشيت 
• لقيت شله اهله تالته 
• التالته واقعه تحت حيطه عاااااااااااااااااااااااااليه
• خاتين قدامهم طعميه كتيييييييييييييييييييره 
• يمدغوا 
• ويتكلموا
• بتكلموا عن الحضري 
• قالوا تحت تحت سمعوا انو ابو الحضري بدري الكلام ده
• قال للحضري يا ابني لو رحت اسوان ماعافيش منك دنيا واخري 
• آل السودان آل 
• المهم
• لما جيت قريب ليهم سكتوا 
• قلت ليهم خلي بالكم انتوا تبع الكاردينال 
• من طعميتكم الكتيره دي 
• قالوا لي لأ 
• قلت ليهم قابلت تلاته شلل اهله فل 
• قلنا الارباب 
• قالوا لأ 
• قلنا البرير 
• قالوا لأ
• قلنا الكارد\ينال 
• قالوا لأ 
• بختك يا الخرطوم 
• كان عندك تلاته لااءات 
• بقوا سته 
• الهلالاب ادوك تلاته 
• بالطريقه دي الا تعملوا ناديكم بدون رئيس 
• او تقولوها عديييييييييييييييييييييييل
• دايرين الوالي 
• يسمكم 
• اقول ليكم 
• وكت كلهم مادايرنهم 
• اعملوا استفتاء 
• يد يافتحه رمز للبدفع
• ويد مقفوله رمز للمابدفع
• طبعا كلكم حا تدوا المقفوله
• الحكاية دي زكرتني نكته الصعايده الحكموا عليهم بالاعدام 
• كانوا بخيروا الواحد منهم لاختيار طريقة اعدامو 
• في بندقيه ومشنقه
• الصعايده بقولوا للمشنقه المقصله 
• عربي فصيح 
• المهم 
• جابوا الاول 
• قالوا ليهوا تموت بي شنو ؟ 
• قال بالمقصله 
• علقوهوا 
• كانت بايظه 
• زي مكنة جوازات ناس سادومبا 
• ما كتلتو 
• نزلوهوا وقالوا ليهو امشي 
• الله اداك عمر جديد 
• جابوا التاني 
• نفس الحكاية 
• قال المقصله 
• ونزلوهوا وقالوا ليهو امشي 
• الله اداك عمر جديد
• جابوا التالت 
• عمك هلالي ابو عطوه
• قالوا ليهو عايز تموت بي شنو ؟ 
• الجمهور كلو يكورك 
• قالوا ليهوا المقصله يا هلالي 
• المقصله ياهلالي 
• هلالي برم شنباتو وقال ليهم عطلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانه 
• وقبل علي العسكر 
• وقال 
• بالبندقه 
• وعينك ماتشوف الا النور 
• قلت ليكم حاتختاروا اليد القافله
• اسكوتي 
• ايسكووووووووووووووووووووووووتي 
• يا الدلعا دي 
• مش احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المنتخب المصري آل الحضري حايحرس مرمي المنتخب المصري في مباراة مصر وجنوب افريقيا 
• يعني الحضري طلع مصري 
• يعني موش حايلعب في المريخ 
• آل ايه 
• رخصه آل 
• جات الحزينه تفرح ما لاتلهاش مطرح
• الرشيد !
• بعت ولا لسه ؟
• بي الشايفو انا ده 
• التلاته كان مسكوهوا ما بحلوا ديونوا 
• تقول لي تسجيل شبل المريخ ؟
• ود الوسيله ولا غيرو !
• ياناس 
• سادومبا جا ؟
• الحقيقه امس مامشيت المطار 
• كان ما جا بالمطار 
• شوفوا بورتسودان 
• ولو ماجا بالشرق 
• شوفوا اللواري التايهه في صحراء العتمور 
• انا متأكد انو اتحرك من بلدو 
• في ناس قالوا مكنة الجوازات اشتغلت
• وام سادومبا شافوها في سوق ناس سادومبا بتشتري في فسيخ
• موش بكون زواده لي سادومبا ؟ 
• احتمال 
• او تكون سمعت بي ساندوتش طعميه مافي 
• تقوم تقول الوليد اب راس ده اخير نديهو شئ يسنده مع الناس الطعميه ماعندهم ديل 
• مسكيييييييين
• شعرا يدفيهو في الشتاء ده ماعندو
• واحتمال عازمه خالات سادومبا يجن يفطرن معاها 
• طبعا اليومين دي المتالق فيلكس 
• والحكايه دي ما مكنة عشان سادومبا مافي 
• حقيقه
• المؤمن صديق
• انا ده كمؤمن صدقت حكاية احتراف منير في الانتر
• واستكشات في البرازيل
• وصدقت مكنة جوازات ناس سادومبا بايظه
• المؤمن صديق
• انتوا صديق علي صالح وين ؟

سلك كهربا 
ننساك ؟ بالغت , معقول ! وفيلكس قالوا متالق شويه
والي لقاء
فيلكس اقصد سلك
شكراً طلال

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*صناعة اللعب سبب العقم الهجومي للمنتخب..!!

· تعالت الأصوات المنتقدة لفشل منتخبنا في مقارعة منتخبي كينيا والكونغو والوصول إلي الدور الثاني من بطول حوض النيل التي تنظمها مصر.. وتعالت أصوات أخري متخوفة من عدم قدرة صقور الجديان علي مقارعة منتخبات الجزائر وأوغندا والجابون الذين ينافسون منتخبنا في مجموعته في بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين.. بل ذهب كثيرون للحديث عن العقم الهجومي للمنتخب.. وإحراز المنتخب لهدف وحيد في مباراتين.. ودلفوا للحديث عن تأثير المهاجمين الأجانب الذين تعاقدت القمة معهم.. ولكن للأسف كان الحديث عاطفياً وخالياً من أي حيثيات واقعية أو منطقية.. وقد بدأ هذا الحديث الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الإتحاد العام السابق بعد رؤيته لمد المهاجمين الأجانب يتدفق علي القمة.. وتسببهم في التأثير علي مردود المهاجمين الوطنيين.. لدرجة أن طالب ذات مرة المريخ بضرورة إشراك هيثم طمبل في إحدي المباريات حتي لا يتأثر بجلوسه المتواصل علي دكة البدلاء.. ورغم أن تأثير الأجانب علي الوطنيين يبدو أمراً ظاهرياً.. إلا أن العقم الهجومي الذي عاني منه المنتخب لم يكن أبداً بسبب تأثير هؤلاء الأجانب.. لأن المهاجمين الوطنيين كانوا ينفردون بصدارة ترتيب هدافي الدوري الممتاز سواء كانوا في المريخ أو الهلال.. بل نجحوا في عدة مرات في التفوق علي أجانب القمة بفوزهم بلقب الهداف.. رغم فارق الإمكانيات والذي يميل مباشرة لمصلحة الأجانب.. ودونكم تفوق طمبل عندما كان يلعب في الهلال علي كلتشي وقودوين.. ثم تفوقه علي إيداهور وكلتشي في المريخ ونجاحه في كسر رقمه الذي حققه مع الهلال.. ولن ننسي أن هداف الدوري الممتاز المنتهي قبل شهرين هو مدثر كاريكا الذي تفوق قبلاً علي الكنغولي ليلو أمبيلي.. وفي الموسم المنصرم تفوق علي الزيمبابوي.. بل تفوق عليه كل من عبده جابر مهاجم الميرغني الذي إنتقل للهلال ومهند الطاهر.. حيث جاءا في الترتيب خلف مدثر كاريكا.. بينما حصل سادومبا علي المركز الرابع..!!
· وحتي لا يتهمني أحد بالحديث العاطفي الخالي من الوقائع.. أجزم بأن 90% من الأهداف التي أحرزها منتخبنا الوطني في إستحقاقاته منذ العام2006 والتي شهدت الفوز ببطولة سيكافا للأمم بأثيوبيا.. ثم التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة إلي نهائيات غانا.. ثم تصفيات التأهل لأمم أنغولا.. وغيرها من المباريات الودية الدولية.. أحرزها لاعبو الوسط.. وعلي رأسهم فيصل العجب ومهند الطاهر وعلاء الدين يوسف وسيف مساوي وبدرالدين قلق وريتشارد جاستن.. بينما ذهبت نسبة الـ10% لبقية مهاجمي المنتخب بما فيهم طمبل وعلاء الدين بابكر ومدثر كاريكا.. بل إستحوذ كل فيصل العجب ومهند الطاهر علي نصيب الأسد من الأهداف المحرزة.. وهذه تدحض تماماً الحديث عن العقم الهجومي للمنتخب.. وحتي يأتي حديثي مدعماً بالحقائق.. أدلف مباشرة إلي المباريات التي لعبها منتخبنا الوطني في تصفيات التأهل إلي أمم غانا.. حيث فاز الصقور علي سيشل بالخرطوم بثلاثة أهداف أحرزها كل بدر الدين قلق وهيثم طمبل(هدفين) أحداهما من ضربة جزاء.. ثم واجهنا موريشيص بأرضها وفزنا عليها بهدفي العجب.. ثم واجهنا موريشيص وفزنا عليها بثلاثة أهداف للعجب وريتشارد(هدفين) أحداهما من ضربة جزاء.. ثم كانت مواجهة تونس وحققنا الفوز علي نسور قرطاج بثلاثة أهداف تبادل إحرازها علاء الدين بابكر وفيصل العجب من ضربة جزاء وموسي الزومة.. ليتأكد لكم من هذه الإحصائية فقط أن منتخبنا أحرز إحدي عشر هدفاً.. كان نصيب المهاجمين الصريحين منها ثلاثة أهداف فقط.. وحتي أدعم هذا الحديث أدلف مباشرة إلي تصفيات التأهل إلي كأس العالم بجنوب أفريقيا.. حيث فاز منتخبنا علي مالي بثلاثية علاء الدين يوسف ومهند الطاهر وهيثم طمبل.. ثم الفوز علي تشاد بثلاثية أحمد عادل والعجب وسيف مساوي.. ثم الفوز علي الكنغو بثنائية مهند الطاهر وفيصل العجب.. وأحرز هيثم طمبل هدفاً في مباراة تشاد الأولي التي خسرناها بهدفين.. ليأتي مباشرة القبرصي الفاشل قسطنطين والذي حارب كل النجوم.. وفشل معها في الحفاظ علي تفوق الصقور.. فلعب منتخبنا ست مباريات خسر خمس منها وتعادل في واحدة مع مالي.. وأحرز فيها هدفين فقط كانا من نصيب كاريكا وإسحق كرنقو.. ولن نتخطي فشل المنتخب في إحراز ولو هدف في بطولة أمم غانا..!!
· من كل هذا السرد الواقعي والمنطقي.. يتأكد لنا تماماً أن العقم الهجومي للمنتخب ليس بسبب تأثيرات المهاجمين الأجانب الذين يلعبون للقمة.. وإنما كان بسبب الخطط التي إعتمدها كل من مازدا والقبرصي الفاشل.. فإذا إسقطنا قسطنطين من حساباتنا لفشله الذريع.. فإن إبعاد مازدا للعجب وعدم إشراكه مهند الطاهر كأساسي كان السبب الرئيسي وراء تدني نسبة إحراز الأهداف في المنتخب.. والناظر إلي مجهود العجب ومهند الطاهر يجد أنه تخطي صناعة اللعب حسب خانتهما إلي إحراز الأهداف.. وغطيا بشكل مباشر علي فشل القائد هيثم مصطفي في القيام بدوره في صناعة اللعب.. وفي الوقت الذي غاب فيه العجب عن المشاركة مع المنتخب.. وقلت فيه مشاركات مهند الطاهر كأساسي.. إنكشفت الأدوار التي كان يقوم بها الثنائي نيابة عن صانع اللعب الأول في المنتخب.. وهذا ما ظهر جلياً في بطولة حوض النيل.. فحتي الهدف الوحيد الذي أحرزه منتخبنا جاء من تهديفة مهند الطاهر.. ولم نشهد في مباراتي كينيا والكونغو أي معني لصناعة اللعب.. فكان من الطبيعي توهان كاريكا وبكري المدينة الذين مالا للعب الفردي وإستخدام المهارات الفردية.. ولن نلوم طمبل لأنه إبتعد طويلاً عن المشاركة مع المريخ بسبب الإصابة.. وهنا نقولها صراحة أن غياب العجب أثر تأثيراً مباشراً علي المردود الهجومي والتهديفي لصقور الجديان.. فضلاً عن هيثم مصطفي فشل في القيام بدور صناعة اللعب بالطريقة التي تحدث الفارق للصقور.. وتعوض غياب أصحاب النزعة الهجومية في المنتخب.. فضلاً عن إصرار مازدا علي اللعب بخطة دفاعية وحشو وسط الملعب بلاعبي الإرتكاز الذين يميلون كل الميل نحو تأمين الدفاع.. وهذا ما أتي ذلك علي حساب صناعة اللعب والوسط الهجومي..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
· حديثي أعلاه.. أكده إحراز ثلاثة من لاعبي وسط منتخبنا للأهداف الثلاثة في بطولة حوض النيل(هدف في الكنغو وإثنين في تنزانيا).. وهم مهند الطاهر وهيثم مصطفي وعلاء الدين يوسف..!!
· هذا يقود إلي الحديث عن ضعف مهاجمينا جميعهم دون إستثناء.. فطمبل لم يعد طمبل الذي نعرفه.. ومدثر كاريكا يوم في السماء ويوم في الأرض.. أما بكري المدينة فلا زال عوده ليناً.. والبقية لا تملك الخبرة الكافية..!!
· مازدا لا يمنح الفرصة لمهاجمين جدد.. حيث ظل يصر علي إشراك وجوه بعينها.. وهذا الأمر لا يقتصر علي الهجوم فقط.. بل يشمل كل الخطوط..!!
· الغريب أن المهاجمين الوطنيين الذين يشفق عليهم البعض بسبب تدني مردودهم مع المنتخب.. يحرزون أهداف كثيرة مع القمة في وجود الأجانب الذين يصر البعض علي تأثيرهم علي الوطنيين..!!
· كرتنا تعاني من التنظيم وتطبيق الخطط.. وعندما نصل إلي هذه المرحلة.. لن يحس أحد بضعف مردود المهاجمين.. لأن كرة القدم أصبحت جماعية.. ولكنها عندنا فردية محضة..!!
· أختلف مع الزميل العزيز عمر الجندي الذي سار في ذات الإتجاه.. ضارباً المثل بضعف نتائج إنجلترا وإيطاليا بسبب كثرة الأجانب في البريميرليج والكالتشيو..!!
· في وجود الأجانب.. حصلت إيطاليا علي كأس العالم قبل الماضية.. ومشكلة أنجلترا في وجود المدرب وليس اللاعبين..!!
· التجنيس اصبح موضة العصر في مختلف أنواع الرياضة.. وبسببه حققت دول العديد من الإنجازات..!!
· الفرنسي ميشيل بلاتيني قبل أكثر من خمسة عشر سنة.. قال إذا لم تفتح فرنسا باب التجنيس فلن تتمكن من الفوز بكأس العالم.. وعندما فتح الإتحاد الفرنسي باب التجنيس ومنح الفرصة للمواليد.. تسيّد الديوك الكرة في العالم..!!
· وعلي ذات النهج سار القيصر الألماني باكينباور.. وكرر تصريح بلاتيني.. وطالب الإتحاد الألماني بالتجنيس والإهتمام بالمواليد.. فرأينا أساموا.. وكلوزة وبودولوسكي وسامي خضيرة ومسعود أوزيل..!!
· الكثير من الإتحادات الوطنية الأوربية فطنت لحاجتها في بعض الخطوط.. ودلفت مباشرة للتجنيس.. وفي محيطنا القريب قطر والبحرين.. ولكن كان التجنيس وفق ضوابط..!!
· في المواسم الخمس الماضيات.. نجح لاعب إسباني واحد فقط في الفوز بلقب هداف الدوري الإسباني.. حيث كان اللقب يذهب للاعبين أجانب.. والأمر ينطبق علي الدوريين الإنجليزي والإيطالي.. ولم يتحدث أحد عن تأثير المهاجمين الأجانب علي منتخباتهم..!!
· هل يمكن مقارنة إمكانيات البرير بالأرباب الذي فعل كل شيء للهلال.. حتي يتآمر المريخاب لإبعاده عن رئاسة الهلال..!!


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حتى لايخسر المريخ الحضرى !

ليس مستبعدا ان يفاجىء الاهلى المصرى المريخ ويتقدم رسميا بمذكرة جديدة الى الفيفا يطلب فيها تمديد عقوبة الحضرى التى يفترض ان تنتهى فى الشهر القادم الى فترة زمنية جديدة بحجة ان نادى سيون السويسرى وكذلك الحضرى لم يلتزما حتى الان بسداد الغرامة المالية التى حكم بها الفيفا لمصلحة الاهلى عقابا على انتقال الحضرى للنادى السويسرى دون موافقة ناديه الاصلى الاهلى ,, لن نفاجأ بمثل هذا القرار الذى اصبح يتردد حاليا فى الصحف المصرية الموالية لنادى القرن وبايعاز وتحريض واضح من اعداء الحضرى ومااكثرهم فى الاعلام المصرى على مختلف الوانه وتخصصاته الذين يسعون جميعهم وبكل السبل تحطيم وتدمير الحضرى انتقاما منه على هروبه كما يسمونه من القلعة الحمراء رغم ادراكنا بان الاهلى المصرى لديه ادارة واعية لايمكن تسييرها من خلال اقلام تريد فقط ان تصفى حساباتها مع حارس افريقيا الاول الذى كما يبدو ان انتقاله للمريخ لم يكن صدمة فقط للبعض فى الاعلام الازرق بل صدمة ايضا لعدد كبير من قبيلة الاعلام الاهلاوى المتعصب الذى لم يحرك ملف الحضرى خلال تواجده مع الزمالك الند التقليدى للاهلى مثلما هو الحال هذه الايام حيث كثرت الاجتهادات فى نشر الكثير من الاخبار على المواقع المصرية المختلفة حول نية ادارة الاهلى المصرى التحرك مجددا الى الفيفا من اجل منع الحضرى المشاركة مع ناديه المريخ مالم يسدد النادى السويسرى العقوبة المالية وذلك كنوع من الضغط على كل الاطراف التى لها علاقة بتسديد هذه العقوبة المالية ,, فالاهلى لم يفكر فى هذه الخطوة الا بعد تصريحات عضو مجلس ادارة الاتحاد المصرى الكابتن مجدى عبد الغنى الذى رد على انتقادات صحفييى الاهلى بان الاتحاد المصرى ليس الجهة المختصة بجمع الاموال وتحويلها للاندية المصرية فى اشارة واضحة لادارة الاهلى المصرى فى ان تتولى بنفسها ملف العقوبة مع الفيفا مباشرة ,, ولكن بعيدا عن ماينشر فى المواقع المصرية عن قضية عقوبة الحضرى وكذلك بعيدا عن اشواق وامنيات من ينتظرون ان يمدد الفيفا عقوبة الحضرى حتى لايستفيد منه المريخ فى مشاركاته الافريقية والمحلية التى اضحت على الابواب فان ادارة المريخ التى لازالت تلتزم الصمت وكأن الامر لايعنيها من بعيد او قريب عليها ان لاتكتفى بمتابعة المناكفات المستمرة بين اعلام المريخ والهلال حول هذه القضية او عدم التعامل فقط بردود الافعال لابد ان تبادر لاتخاذ خطوة ايجابية تستجلى فيها حقيقة نية ادارة الاهلى المصرى حول اللجوء من جديد الى الفيفا قبل ان يقع الفأس فى الرأس لانه حينها سيكون المريخ هو الخاسر الاكبر بعدما كان الرابح الاكبر من ضم حارس افريقيا الاول الى كشوفاته ,, واعنى هنا السيد جمال الوالى مهندس ومنفذ هذه الصفقة الضخمة فى ان يفتح باب الاتصالات من جديد مع ادارة الاهلى المصرى للبحث فى الكيفية التى يمكن ان يتم بها التوافق على دفع الغرامة بين الحضرى والنادى السويسرى حتى لايتضرر المريخ من اى خطوة يمكن ان يتخذها الاهلى واظن ان هذا هو التوقيت المناسب الذى يمكن لرئيس نادى المريخ ان يتحرك فيه مع ادارة الاهلى قبل حلول شهر فبراير القادم الذى يفترض ان يتم فيه رفع عقوبة الايقاف عن الحضرى ,, وكما نعلم ان هناك رغبة اكيدة من جانب مدرب المنتخب المصرى حسن شحاته فى رفع الايقاف عن الحضرى حتى يستفيد من خبراته وقدراته العالية فى العودة جديد لحراسة مرمى المنتخب المصرى الذى يواجه موقفا حرجا فى تصفيات امم افريقيا وله مباراة قادمة مع منتخب جنوب افريقيا والدليل على ذلك ان شحاته سعى بكل السبل مع المسؤولين فى الاتحاد المصرى حتى يجد مخرجا قانونيا يسمح للحضرى بالمشاركة مع المنتخب المصرى فى بطولة دول حوض النيل التى تأهل منتخب الفراعنة الى المباراة النهائية فى مواجهة المنتخب الاوغندى ,, اعتقد ان كل هذه المعطيات تمثل فرصة ذهبية امام رئيس المريخ السيد جمال الوالى ليناقش هذه القضية مع المسؤولين فى النادى الاهلى ,, صحيح ان المريخ غير معنى بدفع هذه العقوبة المالية ولكن هذا لاينفى انه سيخسر كثيرا اذا صدر تمديد جديد لعقوبة الحضرى 


*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

مازدا يرفض اعادة الدوليين لفرقهم ويعود بالمنتخب اليوم للخرطوم




سبحان الله

بأي منطق يامازدا ..؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تشكر يا ريس

صباح الخير
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يازعيم ابن الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الميريا يجبر ريال مدريد علي التعادل الإيجابي (1ـ1) ويوسع الفارق بينه وبين برشلونة


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا فرحتنا غلبنا تنزانيا 
· واخيرا وبعد ان طارت الطيور بأرزاقها فاق منتخبنا القومي من غفوته وهزم منتخب تنزانيا بهدفين نظيفين في مباراة تحصيل حاصل لا تقدم ولا تؤخر للمنتخب وانما لتحسين المراكز فقط .
· لم يقدم الفريق التنزاني مستواه المعهود ولعب المباراة ببرود شديد مما مكن منتخبنا من فرض سيطرته علي الملعب وقدم عرضا رائعا .
· لن نفرح للمنتخب بهذا الفوز لان المنتخب فشل في المباريات التنافسية امام كينيا والكنغو .
· يجب ان لا ننخدع بالفوز علي تنزانيا لانه فوز معنوي فقط لان السلبيات التي ظهرت في المنتخب كثيرة منها كثرة التحضير والخطأ في التمرير وضياع الفرص السهلة والمصيبة الكبري هي فشل المهاجمين في احراز الاهداف ونتمني من الجهاز الفني معالجة تلك السلبيات قبل بطولة المحليين الافريقية .
· تبرير مازدا لخروج المنتخب بخيبة من بطولة حوض النيل بدعاوي التحكيم الذي ظلم المنتخب تبرير واهي وغير مقبول لأن الفريق القومي لم يقدم ما يشفع له بالترقي للادوار المتقدمة بل لم يحرز هدف ونقضه الحكم اما بخصوص ضربة الجزاء فحتي لو لم يحسبها الحكم لكان مصيرنا الخروج المر والمخيب نريد من مازدا ان يكون شجاعا ويعترف بالاخطاء ويعمل علي علاجها بدلا من شماعة التحكيم .
· لا تعاند يا مازدا وكن واقعيا واطلق سراح لاعبي المريخ والهلال لكي ينضموا الي معسكرات فريقهم فمن الافضل ان يتدرب الدوليون مع انديتهم وستكون انت والسودان هو الكسبان لان التدريب في المريخ والهلال مستواه عالي ومنظم وستكون الفائدة عظيمة وكبيرة لنجوم المنتخب وسيكونون جاهزين بدنيا ولياقيا ومعنويا لبطولة المحليين فنرجوك لا تعاند اذا كنت تريد بالسودان خيرا .
· المارد الاحمر في قاهرة المعز يواصل اعداده للموسم الجديد بشهية مفتوحة وبنظرة متفائلة الي غد مشرق بأذن الله وقد اكمل الجهاز الفني فترة الاعداد الاولي من خطة المعسكر.
· مريخ 2011 مكتمل الصفوف ومتناسق من كل النواحي تحفه دعوات الملايين من محبيه وعشاقه .
· لن نستبق الاحداث ولن نتسرع في الحكم علي اللاعبين الجدد وخاصة المحترفين سنترك تقيمهم بعد ان تعركهم الميادين ولكن لا مانع من ان نفرح لتألق اللاعبين الجدد خاصة المدافع العاجي باسكال والذي لفت الانظار ونال اعجاب الصفوة وكذلك جدية وحيوية وتألق حارس القرن والاسطورة ود الحضري بجانب اخبار القاهرة التي اشارت الي تألق النجم الزامبي ساكواها ومعه ابن قرطاج الدافي والنجم كلتشي ومع عودة الدرة وقلب المريخ النابض العجب والحمد لله كلها اخبار خير وبشرة سارة لشعب المريخ الاحمر .
· البدري مدرب المارد الاحمر ابدي اعجابه الشديد بنجوم المريخ وبامكانياتهم المهولة مؤكدا بأن ما شهده من مواهب يكتظ بها كشف المريخ يجعله يتفاءل بمستقبل مشرق للمريخ وايضا اشاد البدري بجهود مدرب اللياقة الالماني ويلي واعجب باسلوبه وباستخدامه لمعدات وتكنلوجيا متطورة ساعدت اللاعبين في ارتفاع لياقتهم بصورة واضحة وقال البدري ان ما لفت نظره هو الحب كبير والتفاهم بين اللاعبين والمدرب ويلي .
· نأمل ان يستفيد الاحمر من المعسكر الاعدادي وان يكون اللاعبون في كامل الجاهزية من اجل تحقيق الطموحات والامال . 
· ربنا يحفظ مريخنا من العين الزرقاء والحسد ويبعد العوارض عن كوكب المريخ . 
· مازدا مدرب منتخبنا القومي ادلي نتصريخ غريب في القاهرة قائلا انه ضد احتراف الحضري بالمريخ معللا بأن ذلك يضعف حراسة الفريق القومي وهذا تبرير غير منطقي لأن الدوري الاسباني بل وكل الدوريات الاوربية وحتي الدوري المصري الذي ينتمي اليه الحضري جلهم يشركون حراس اجانب ولم تتأثر تلك الدول والدليل هو فوز اسبانيا بكأس العالم الاخيرة وفوز مصر ببطولة امم افريقيا اذن تبرير مازدا غير صحيح واذا كان يعتمد علي المعز والذي تعرض للاصابة فيجب عليه العمل علي تجهيز بديل للمعز واذا كان الحارسان بهاء و محمد كمال ليس في المستوي المطلوب فكان يجب عليه منح الفرصة للحارس ياسين وتجربته ويمكنه اضافة أي حارس اخر كالدعيع مثلا .
· علي العموم نعتبر مشاركة منتخبنا في دورة حوض النيل لم تكن مشرفة ولم يقدم ما يطمئن الجماهير ونتمني ان يستفيد الجهاز الفني من اخطائه وان يشرك اللاعب الجاهز وان يخرج مازدا من عباءة هلاريخ ويعمل علي خلق منتخب قوي يعيد لنا ذكريات غانا لكنني اتمني مدربا اجنبيا علي مستوي عالي ومشهود له بالكفاءة ومعرفة الكرة الافريقية والعربية ولا بأس من ان يكون مازدا مساعدا له .
· الارباب الرئيس السابق لنادي الهلال عاوده الحنين للأضواء والشهرة فقرر وفي عجالة من امره الترشح لانتخابات نادي الهلال والمقررة في فبراير القادم ونعتبر ان قراره هذا متسرع وغير مدروس لانه ليس جاهزا فالانتخابات تحتاج الي التدبير والتنظيم ولها حسابات دقيقة ولها عضوية مطلوبة ولا تهتم للعواطف والاماني فهل اعد الارباب عدته وعتاده خاصة فيما يتعلق بالعضوية وكما قال الصحفي الازرق الاستاذ محمد عمر قبل ان يفكر الارباب في العودة مجددا لرئاسة الهلال يحتاج لوقفة جادة مع نفسه قبل جمهور الهلال ويراجع شريط الخمسة سنوات والتي قضاها حاكما اوحدا في رحاب الهلال وهل حقق الوعود والطموحات التي وعد بها الاهلة حقا كلامك عين الحقيقة يا استاذ عمر ولكنني اعتقد ان الارباب سوف ينسحب من هذه الانتخابات لان هزيمته ستشكل كارثة له ولكنه الارباب يحب العكننة والصيد في المياه العكرة .
· يا عزيزي ابو كرفته حمراء تسر الناظرين قول الحقيقة والصدق واترك التطبيل فالمنتخب القومي امانة في اعناقنا ولكن ظهوره الغير مشرف في بطولة الحوض وتخبطات مازدا وتخوفه من هالتكم الاعلامية الزرقاء وحرد وزعل البرنس من زملائه لاعبي المريخ بالفريق القومي يجب ان تكون محور كتاباتكم وان يكون نقدك بناء وهادف اما حديثك عن المعذبكم الحضري نعرف مقصده وهدفه فالعسم والفلايت ووجع الرقبة ليس محصور بكبر السن فهو من الاعراض العادية لكل من يمارس النشاط الرياضي ويبدو لي انك لم تزاول نشاطا رياضيا طوال عمرك ولا تستعجل علي رزقكم يا جلعي وسيبك من الفليكس الصهيوني الا تعلم ان هذا الفلكس خاض تجربة احترافية في بلاد بن صهيون ورجع خائبا يا راجل استحي قال فلكس شات فلكس جاب هاتريك في التمارين بكره نحيا ونشوف وين الساسا دمبا . 
· الرابطة الرياضية وكل الفعاليات الاجتماعية والثقافية بمحافظة الاحساء يشاطرون اسرة حسين الجمل واسرة صلاح الدين بدوي الاحزان في وفاة فلذات اكبادهم المرحوم محمد حيدر حسين الجمل والمرحوم عمار صلاح بدوي والتي حدثت بمحافظة الاحساء اثر حادث حركة مؤسف بطريق الصناعية والعزاء موصول الي معتز شقيق المرحوم محمد والي خاله مصدق وخاله ازهري وخاله دكتور الدرديري الجيلي امين عام الرابطة الرياضية بالدمام والي اسرة المرحوم عمار بمدينة الخبر بالدمام ونسأل الله العلي القدير ان يتغمدهما بواسع رحمته وان يلهم اهلهم الصبر والسلوان وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون .


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قراءات في الاعلام الرياضي

* الاعلام هو مصطلح يطلق على الوسائل أو التقنيات أو المؤسسات الربحية وغير ربحية، عامة أو خاصة، رسمية أو غير رسمية، مهمتها نشر الأخبار ونقل المعلومات .. 
* والاعلام الرياضي لا ينفصل عن منظومة الاعلام بشكل عام ولكنه يندرج تحت تصنيف الاعلام المتخصص حيث يمكنه لعب دور كبير وكبير جدا في تحديد خارطة طريق مسيرة الرياضة في كل الدول ويمكن تعريفه مجازا بأنه هو الاعلام الذي يعني بتقديم الأخبار والمعلومات الرياضية الدقيقة والصادقة للناس بكل موضوعية وحيادية، وتوصيل الحقائق التي تساعدهم على إدراك ما يجري حولهم لتكوين آراء صائبة في الأمور والقضايا الرياضية.
* الاعلام الرياضي في السودان وبكل اسف يمكن تصنيفه في خانة (اللا إعلام) لأنه لا يلعب دوره بموضوعية ولكن يمكن أن نصف الصحف الرياضية مثلاً علي في أنها مجموعة أوراق عليها أراء واجتهادات شخصية والكثير منها ضار ومسمم لافكار العامة وربما وفي رأي أكثر حدة (مدعاة للفتنة) والتي هي أشد من القتل .. 
* أما الاعلام الرياضي المسموع والمرئي (الاذاعة الواحدة والقناة الواحدة) فحدث ولا حرج ولا داعي للخوض في أي تفاصيل ...
* لي سؤال بسيط وعلي ضؤ ما كتبت أعلاه ..
هل يضطلع الاعلام الرياضي في بلادي بالدور الوارد في التعريف؟؟؟ بغض النظر عن أنه يقوم به علي الوجه الأكمل من عدمه؟؟؟؟
* للإجابة علي هذا السؤال .. أعتقد أنه يجب علينا جميعا أن نقف طويلاً مع أنفسنا لمراجعة مسيرة الاعلام الرياضي والخطاب الرياضي والذي لا يريد أبداً الفكاك من عباءات اللون الأحمر والأزرق والذي بكل أسف إمتد ليعيث الفساد في جلباب المنتخب الوطني بنسب النتائج لفريق والتملص منها في أحايين أخري ... ناهيك عن أن أغلب الصحف تقدم أخبار تمارين فريقي القمة علي أخبار مباريات المنتخب الوطني رسمية كانت أو ودية ... فمن أين لنا أن نتوقع أن يأتي الخير؟؟
* فللأسف الشديد صارت الصحف هي وسيلة لتصفية الحسابات والشتائم والكذب والتلفيق والتي ربما قادت للابتزاز وتحقيق المكاسب الشخصية
* فأين فرقنا من برشلونة ورويال مدريد أو فلنقل أين صحفنا المتخصصة من الصحف التي تدافع عن ألوان فريقي أقوي دوري في العالم؟؟؟؟
* لا أود ابداً الدخول في مهاترات مع أحد أو حتي مجرد الظن في أنني اقصد أحد بعينه ولكن واقع الحال المؤلم والذي صار اللمز فيه جهرا واقعا بائناً
* لنعتبر هذا العمود ضربة بداية لقراءة خاصة من زاوية أكثر خصوصية في دفتر الاعلام الرياضي .. والله من وراء القصد



*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*شكراً يا ايهاب:uuuu:
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*مشكووووووووووور يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*تشكر كتيييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عاجزون .. التنظيم على الورق !


* التنافس على تنظيم البطولات الرياضية أصبح هدفا وطموحا لجميع الدول، بما يحمله هذا التنظيم من دعاية ومكاسب كبيرة للدول وينقسم التنافس على التنظيم بين دورات كبيرة كالألعاب الأوليمبية والقارية وبين بطولات عالمية للرياضات المحددة كبطولات كأس العالم لكرة القدم أو كرة اليد والسلة والطائرة السباحة وغيرها من الألعاب الفردية والجماعية ولها شروط وملفات للدول المتنافسة مع زيارات تفقدية تقوم بها لجان خاصة بالإتحادات الدولية التي تختار الدولة المنظمة باقتراع سري داخل مكتبها التنفيذي ودخلت دول عربية المنافسة لتنظيم بعض البطولات مثل بطولات العالم لكرة اليد والطائرة وبطولة كأس العالم للناشئين والشباب ودورة الألعاب الإفريقية ودورة الألعاب الأسيوية في أكثر من دولة عربية، حيث نظمت الأمارات كاس الأمم الأسيوية عام 1996 وكأس العالم للأندية لكرة القدم عام 2010م وتونس نظمت أول بطولة كاس عالم للشباب لكرة القدم عام 1977 ومصر نظمت كاس العالم السابعة عشر للشباب 2009 م والسعودية نظمت أول بطولة للنسخة الأولى لبطولة القارات عام 1992 والنسخة الثالثة 1995 وبطولة كأس العالم السابعة للشباب عام 1989 وأخير قطر تدخل التاريخ و تفوز بتنظيم أكبر حدث رياضي على مستوى العالم باستضافة المونديال العالمي 2022م الذي سيكون الصوت الداوي في أعماق التاريخ الرياضي. 
* السباق في تنظيم البطولات العالمية والقارية أصبح هدف لكل الدول رغم تكاليفها المرتفعة لكنها تحقق من ورائها مكاسب كبيرة للدولة وتحدث نهضة شاملة في منشآتها الرياضية الأمر الذي سيعود بالتالي بالإيجاب على تطوير وارتفاع مستوى كرة القدم بوجه عام في هذه الدول. 
* السودان مقبل على تنظيم بطولة أمم إفريقيا للاعبين المحليين التي تعد بطولة صغيرة مقارنة مع البطولات الأخرى وحتى الآن الملاعب غير جاهزة والعمل يسير ببطء شديد والجماهير الرياضية تتساءل ما هو سبب التأخير في تجهيز الملاعب هل هذا التأخير هو عجز في الأجهزة الإدارية أو المالية؟ هذه تساؤلات من حق الجميع أن يعرفها ولكن ليس هناك إجابة صريحة من المسؤولين. 
* نحن نعاني من غياب العمل المؤسسي المتخصص في كل مؤسساتنا الرياضية لمواكبة عالم الرياضة التي أصبحت صناعة واقتصاد جديد ونحتاج إلى تأسيس في البنية الفكرية والمعلوماتية والبنية التحتية الرياضية في كرة القدم حتى المرافق الحيوية في الدولة تعاني من تصدع في البنية التحتية. 
* لا شك أن تنظيم الدورة سيحقق السودان منها مكاسب كثيرة ولكن في بعض الأحيان تتشابك السبل والطرق والاتجاهات، مما ينجم عنه التوقف لغياب الأرضية القوية التي يمكن السير عليها باطمئنان وثبات، وأنت ترسم طموحك وتسعى من أجل الوصول إلى هدفك في ظل المعطيات الشحيحة مع إمكانات العناصر التي لم تقدم أية رغبة لتحقيق منجز حضاري ولذلك تعصف بكل الطموحات لأن الواقع والمعوقات والصعوبات والمشاكل والأزمات التي تعيشها الكرة السودانية مستمرة فالإتحاد العام الذي يقود اللعبة له معارك مستمرة مع الشرعية والتحكيمية والعدلية سبق أن أعيدت جمعيته العمومية بقرار من الإتحاد الدولي الفيفا بسبب حرمان رئيس الاتحاد السابق الدكتور كمال شدادا من الترشح لمنصب الرئيس ولا زالت المعارك مستمرة حتى حيث بدأت الآن معركة جديدة بالقرار الذي أصدرته اللجنة التحكيمية ببطلان إجراءات انتخاب أعضاء الاتحاد العام بناءً على الطعن المقدم من صلاح احمد إدريس رئيس نادي الهلال السابق بصفته مرشحاً لمنصب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في الجمعية العمومية الطارئة التي عقدت في أغسطس الماضي 2010 وبهذا القرار الذي أصدرته لجنة التحكيم الشبابية يصبح اتحاد الكرة فاقداً للشرعية إلا أن وزير الشباب والرياضة الحاج سوار ألغى القرار من خلال مؤتمر صحفي ويؤكد شرعية الإتحاد مستندا على بالمادة 73 من دستور السودان والمادة 7 / 4 من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية لسنة 2003 والتي تنص على أن قرارات الوزير تعتبر نهائية ولا رجعة فيها ولا يجوز التدخل ولجنة التحكيم الشبابية حسب القانون لا يحق لها بمراجعة قرارات الوزير ولا تستأنف لها أصلا قراراته. 
* وهنا نقول للوزير قرار لجنة التحكيم نافذ باعتبارها جهة قضائية، وقراراتها تستأنف لمحكمة الطعون الإدارية بحكم القانون ويعتبر الإتحاد العام فاقداً للشرعية ويحق له أن يقدم طعن لمحكمة الطعون الإدارية لأنها هي الجهة المعنية بهذا الأمر سبق أن أصدر وزير الثقافة والشباب والرياضة السابق محمد يوسف قرارا وزاريا رقم (44) لسنة 2008 بإيقاف منافسات الدوري الممتاز وحرمان الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم من الدعم الحكومي لمدة ثلاثة أشهر وحظر سفر رئيس الإتحاد كمال شداد من السفر خارج البلاد لمدة عام إلا أن مولانا محمد علي خليفة القاضي بمحكمة الطعون الإدارية أصدر قراراً قضائياً بوقف تنفيذ البند الثالث من القرار. 
* للأسف الشديد أعضاء الاتحاد العام حتى هذه اللحظة لم يقدموا استئناف للجنة الطعون الإدارية خاصة أن قرار لجنة التحكيم يستأنف خلال أسبوعين فقط ولم يتبقى على قيام الدورة سوى شهر واحد والإتحاد الذي يدير اللعبة يفتقد إلى الشرعية والملاعب لم تجهز بعد وصلاح إدريس يهدد بتصعيد الأمر للفيفا ومن هنا تبدأ المعارك من جديد وكل المؤشرات تقول نحن عاجزون عن التنظيم الحقيقي على ارض الواقع وناجحون في التنظيم على الورق (وليالي العيد تبان عصاريها)






*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*مشكورين يا صفوه
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور يا ايهاب وربنا لا يحرمنا من مجهوداتك المقدرة 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين . . . يديكم العافية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور ايهاب على الاخبار الرائعة
دائما ابداع
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مشكوووووووووور اخونا ايهاب
*

----------


## jafaros

*تسلم أيدك ياهوبا 
شكرا علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*شاااااااااااااااكربنومقدرين ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*تشكر يا  باشمهندس
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المنتخب الوطني الاول يفوز علي نظيره التنزاني بهدفين نظيفين في لقاء تحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس في دورة حوض النيل أحرزهما قائد الفريق هيثم مصطفي ولاعب الوسط علاء الدين يوسف



مبروووووووووك ، احسن حالا من الطيش يعني
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخبار الهلال في الاول تااااااااني يا هوبا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

إتجاه لتأجيل جمعية الهلال العمومية القادمة والمحدد لها منتصف فبراير المقبل



دا كلو من الكتل غير الحقيقية






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

أنباء عن نية المفوضية مخاطبة مجلس الهلال لمدها بكشوفات العضوية الصادرة من مركزي الطائف والتحرير 



خاطبوبهم وخلصونا من السيرة دي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

وما زال مسلسل (إختفاء) سادومبا متواصلا وميشو يقرر مواجهة فريق الشرقية (درجة ثانية) ووادي دجلة والاتصالات 



هههههههه ناس يلاقو الاهلي وناس يلاقو الاهلي والزمالك ( بس درجة تانية ) هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

إهتمام واسع من الاعلام المصري بمعسكر المريخ



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سمحة المقدرة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ابو جريشة:
 نحن سعداء لاعلان المنتخب المصري إعادة الحارس عصام الحضري لصفوف المنتخب الجديد واستدعائه لمباراة منتخب جنوب افريقيا في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا ... وهذه الخطوة ستعطي دفعة معنوية كبيرة للحضري الذي بدا يستعيد اراضيه وستجهز الحضري لمباريات المريخ في دوري ابطال افريقيا.





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هم بقدرو يخلو يا ابو جريشة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المباريات الاعدادية للمريخ تبتدئ في ال20 من الشهر الجاري مع عدد من اندية الدرجة الاولي والممتازة بمصر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تقولي شنو تقولي هليل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

 الوحدة السعودي يطلب رسميا ملاقاة المريخ في ختام معسكر الاعدادي .. الجدير بالذكر ان فريق الوحدة يقيم معسكره بمدينة الاسماعيلية المصرية



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا ربي ناس الوحدة ديل ما سمعو انو الهلال قاعد في نفس المدينة بل وفي نفس الفندق بل وياكلون في سفرة واحدة بناء علي توصية السفير 
خخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*مشكورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

سعيد السعودي:
 البدري مدرب كبير وقد انسجم مع اللاعبين بسرعة وهو مدرب منضبط في التدريبات وصديق لنا خارج الملعب واستفدنا منه كثيرا رغم قصر المدة .. 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله التصريحات بدت ان شاء الله يكون فعلا ما يجونا بعدين ويقولو ..................
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

قالوا متألق شويه
• قالوا في تلاته مرشحين انفسهم لرئاسة الهلال 
• الارباب 
• البرير
• والكاردينال 
• اها 
• سألت شله من الاهله 
• قلت ليهم الارباب كيف ؟ 
• قالوا لي لأ 
• قلت ليهم بي طريقتكم 
• ومشيت 
• قابلت شله تانيه من الاهله
• اصلهم اليومين دي قاعدين تحت الحيط
• كيمان كيمان
• وغير سيرة الحضري ماعندهم كلام
• قلت ليهم خلي بالكم انتوا حاتدوا البرير 
• قالوا لي لأ 
• قلت ليهم حرين 
• ومشيت 
• لقيت شله اهله تالته 
• التالته واقعه تحت حيطه عاااااااااااااااااااااااااليه
• خاتين قدامهم طعميه كتيييييييييييييييييييره 
• يمدغوا 
• ويتكلموا
• بتكلموا عن الحضري 
• قالوا تحت تحت سمعوا انو ابو الحضري بدري الكلام ده
• قال للحضري يا ابني لو رحت اسوان ماعافيش منك دنيا واخري 
• آل السودان آل 
• المهم
• لما جيت قريب ليهم سكتوا 
• قلت ليهم خلي بالكم انتوا تبع الكاردينال 
• من طعميتكم الكتيره دي 
• قالوا لي لأ 
• قلت ليهم قابلت تلاته شلل اهله فل 
• قلنا الارباب 
• قالوا لأ 
• قلنا البرير 
• قالوا لأ
• قلنا الكارد\ينال 
• قالوا لأ 
• بختك يا الخرطوم 
• كان عندك تلاته لااءات 
• بقوا سته 
• الهلالاب ادوك تلاته 
• بالطريقه دي الا تعملوا ناديكم بدون رئيس 
• او تقولوها عديييييييييييييييييييييييل
• دايرين الوالي 
• يسمكم 
• اقول ليكم 
• وكت كلهم مادايرنهم 
• اعملوا استفتاء 
• يد يافتحه رمز للبدفع
• ويد مقفوله رمز للمابدفع
• طبعا كلكم حا تدوا المقفوله
• الحكاية دي زكرتني نكته الصعايده الحكموا عليهم بالاعدام 
• كانوا بخيروا الواحد منهم لاختيار طريقة اعدامو 
• في بندقيه ومشنقه
• الصعايده بقولوا للمشنقه المقصله 
• عربي فصيح 
• المهم 
• جابوا الاول 
• قالوا ليهوا تموت بي شنو ؟ 
• قال بالمقصله 
• علقوهوا 
• كانت بايظه 
• زي مكنة جوازات ناس سادومبا 
• ما كتلتو 
• نزلوهوا وقالوا ليهو امشي 
• الله اداك عمر جديد 
• جابوا التاني 
• نفس الحكاية 
• قال المقصله 
• ونزلوهوا وقالوا ليهو امشي 
• الله اداك عمر جديد
• جابوا التالت 
• عمك هلالي ابو عطوه
• قالوا ليهو عايز تموت بي شنو ؟ 
• الجمهور كلو يكورك 
• قالوا ليهوا المقصله يا هلالي 
• المقصله ياهلالي 
• هلالي برم شنباتو وقال ليهم عطلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانه 
• وقبل علي العسكر 
• وقال 
• بالبندقه 
• وعينك ماتشوف الا النور 
• قلت ليكم حاتختاروا اليد القافله
• اسكوتي 
• ايسكووووووووووووووووووووووووتي 
• يا الدلعا دي 
• مش احمد سليمان مدرب حراس المنتخب المصري آل الحضري حايحرس مرمي المنتخب المصري في مباراة مصر وجنوب افريقيا 
• يعني الحضري طلع مصري 
• يعني موش حايلعب في المريخ 
• آل ايه 
• رخصه آل 
• جات الحزينه تفرح ما لاتلهاش مطرح
• الرشيد !
• بعت ولا لسه ؟
• بي الشايفو انا ده 
• التلاته كان مسكوهوا ما بحلوا ديونوا 
• تقول لي تسجيل شبل المريخ ؟
• ود الوسيله ولا غيرو !
• ياناس 
• سادومبا جا ؟
• الحقيقه امس مامشيت المطار 
• كان ما جا بالمطار 
• شوفوا بورتسودان 
• ولو ماجا بالشرق 
• شوفوا اللواري التايهه في صحراء العتمور 
• انا متأكد انو اتحرك من بلدو 
• في ناس قالوا مكنة الجوازات اشتغلت
• وام سادومبا شافوها في سوق ناس سادومبا بتشتري في فسيخ
• موش بكون زواده لي سادومبا ؟ 
• احتمال 
• او تكون سمعت بي ساندوتش طعميه مافي 
• تقوم تقول الوليد اب راس ده اخير نديهو شئ يسنده مع الناس الطعميه ماعندهم ديل 
• مسكيييييييين
• شعرا يدفيهو في الشتاء ده ماعندو
• واحتمال عازمه خالات سادومبا يجن يفطرن معاها 
• طبعا اليومين دي المتالق فيلكس 
• والحكايه دي ما مكنة عشان سادومبا مافي 
• حقيقه
• المؤمن صديق
• انا ده كمؤمن صدقت حكاية احتراف منير في الانتر
• واستكشات في البرازيل
• وصدقت مكنة جوازات ناس سادومبا بايظه
• المؤمن صديق
• انتوا صديق علي صالح وين ؟

سلك كهربا 
ننساك ؟ بالغت , معقول ! وفيلكس قالوا متالق شويه
والي لقاء
فيلكس اقصد سلك
شكراً طلال




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
رووووووووووووووعة واله الليلة
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*الله يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*مشكوريييييييييييييييين يا شباب ويا إيهاب واصل عمودك وما تكسل زي ما كسلت عن الصفحة الفنية الكانت بتغير لينا الروتين الكروي الحاد جدا
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

 زكرني بمسلسل اوشين...






حلوه والله 
سؤال برى
هو المسلسل دا كان كم حلقه
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*مشكور ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*هههههههههه والله موتني ضحك اضحك الله قلت سادومبا طاشىء
                        	*

----------

